# Desiard St Pawn & Car Audio....Canaan



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok guys, Canaan here (aka Catsquirrel, if you have been in the shop and seen me working you know why) new to the forum, not to 12v. Been lurking for awhile and the email about the 12v Pro area drew me out of hiding.

Always been strong on the audio side of things and problem solving. If I don't know the answer now, give me a little while and damit I WILL figure it out. Hate to say it, but not to big on alarms/rem-start but I get it done. 

I work for a small shop, but striving to be the best I can. Northeast Louisiana has been in a hole for new thinking in the 12v for awhile, I just want to pull it out. Box design is by far my strong point, but I do it all. 

Oh...and...
Proudly representing TEAM SOUTH and TEAM AUDIBLE INSANITY.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope you can accomplish that goal. Audio seems to be one of those bigger is better things for most people. Also, cheap imported crap is easy to come by. 4000 watts for $150, HA.

Do you do any equipment repair?


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Hope you can accomplish that goal. Audio seems to be one of those bigger is better things for most people. Also, cheap imported crap is easy to come by. 4000 watts for $150, HA.
> 
> Do you do any equipment repair?


Nope, sorry no repairs.

I have proven time and time again that bigger (in many cases) is NOT better. System design it key.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome Canaan. It's good to see another member from this area. I came out to the comp/show at Hooter's back in June(?), but it was all SPL. Someone there mentioned trying to get USACi to get involved. Any chance that might still happen?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any of the old autosound places still around? Wilhites, Audio Advice, another one on Desiard by Matt's Music? I graduated from high school there in 93 and NLU in 96 and never looked back from that place. Literally haven't been back since then.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard Canaan! I look forward to seeing some threads from you in the future.

Zach


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

sam3535 said:


> Any of the old autosound places still around? Wilhites, Audio Advice, another one on Desiard by Matt's Music? I graduated from high school there in 93 and NLU in 96 and never looked back from that place. Literally haven't been back since then.


Jamie Wilhite and Suncoast (beside Matt's) are still here. Never heard of Audio Advice, but I've only been here since '03. And NLU is now ULM.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome Canaan, 
how have you been? 

oh and DD represent!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Jamie Wilhite and Suncoast (beside Matt's) are still here. Never heard of Audio Advice, but I've only been here since '03. And NLU is now ULM.


Good to here Jamie is still in business, he was only around in my time that had better equipment for sale. Audio Advice was right across from the NAPA on Desiard, I sold parts there as a broke ass college student.


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

IIRC, Audio Advice burned down quite a few years ago.
Jamie is still going though.

papacueball
We are holding another SPL comp at Hooters this Sunday (Nov. 8th) at noon. 
Drop by, we will have our 161+ DDemo Van there.

This one will be non-sanctioned again, but I am going to bring USACi in this spring. I want to make it a full event, should have my avalanche set up as a loudish-daily/sq setup by then. I go all over the place for USACi, just went to Jackson, Ms last month and Gonzales, La about 3weeks ago.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> Hijacking, cus sam3535's avatar F*%KING RULES!! lol Sorry, had too.



Ok, Im done.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

KAPendley said:


> Ok, Im done.


recognize the Maddox

And welcome to the forum Canaan.


----------

